# Youtube -30C/-22F cold start



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

Plug 'er IN!!! Plug 'er IN!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

They start @ -30c as if it were +30c. Huge win for the cruze diesel. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Not your father's Oldsmobile (diesel).


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Yesterday while at work I had the CTD plugged in, it was -25C and 60km/h wind and it took a few extra cranks to fire. The heat from the oil pan heater was getting carried away as fast as it could be put in. Thinking it may not be a bad idea to try and find a way to put a little more heat into it for these colder days.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

You don't need to. -32c was the coldest I started it up in last March and allowing the glow plugs to do their work first it fired rift up with no issues. Not even sure why these cars come with a block heater except for maybe Alberta and Northwest Territories. Alaska as well


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Just because the engine starts at -40 does not mean it is not very hard on the engine to do so. I would rather have my engine heated before starting. It also makes for a faster warm up and heat out of the vents sooner.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh. You can plug it in. It just doesn't need to be plugged in. The factory oil is a synthetic blend so it flows extremely well in sub 0c temperatures. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Synthetic oil does greatly reduce cold start wear. It works even better if its not close to the pour point and that is what the oil pan heater is there for. It doesn't really heat the engine much, just allows the oil to flow at start up better.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

As you can see no fumes are coming out from the exhaust, I assume that the car runs very lean on extreme cold starts.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

The DPF does a pretty good job of scrubbing the exhaust. Can't really smell or see anything from the exhaust.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey tdcruzer, canadian fellow, how much is the diesel/liter in Saskatchewan these days? I paid 1.22$/l this monday.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cool, fired right up. I like cold start videos.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

Fired right up in 54 degree weather here in west palm beach, FL. Definitely impressed.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

operator said:


> Fired right up in 54 degree weather here in west palm beach, FL. Definitely impressed.


Lol, I won't get 54 before the month of may, now I'm jealous.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

bigluke said:


> . so it's -38F with wind chill


wind chill has ZERO to do with a car starting


----------



## Gman (Nov 8, 2014)

I fired mine up today at 11 am it was -17c here used the auto starter I which I would have done a vid. it cranked alot more than usual and and then missed a little bit on the initial fire but other than that was good... I am starting to plug it in now though just so the turbo gets warm oil .... I am impressed though if it was my f350 not plugged in it would have been a struggle. gotta love modern common rail diesels
I was at work yesterday I drive a cement truck. it was -15 and my big ol cummins fired right up with a bit of complaining haha but it fired too and it is common rail as well


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Great video, lousy music.... 

thanks for posting!


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

boraz said:


> wind chill has ZERO to do with a car starting


Well I think it does...the process by which objects transfer their heat to moving air is called convection cooling. Convection cooling also explains the "wind chill factor" that makes windy winter days feel colder than calm ones. On a windy day, the wind constantly carries heat away from your body, objects. .so also all the metal(engine) and battery.

I've experienced that with my raptor quad as transporting it on cold days on the trailer in won't start once on spot, but if the bike was left outside it started right away.

The music on the video...my wife playlist...lol


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Well I think it does...the process by which objects transfer their heat to moving air is called convection cooling.


how much heat is the car creating internally by being parked?

ZERO.

science>your beliefs.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

bigluke said:


> Hey tdcruzer, canadian fellow, how much is the diesel/liter in Saskatchewan these days? I paid 1.22$/l this monday.


 Last fill up a week ago I paid $1.129/L



boraz said:


> wind chill has ZERO to do with a car starting


Well, yes and no.

If you car is NOT plugged in it has ZERO to do with starting. The vehicle is still the same temperature regardless of wind.
If it is plugged in than the wind will pull the heat away faster and cause the engine to be less warm than it would be at the same temperature in calm wind conditions. Depending on the temperature and wind speed it can make it a lot harder to start the engine. A warmed up car will also cool down much faster after being turned off when its windy. Similar effect to wind chill, just the object does not actually get colder than the air temperature. It just gets there much faster.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

boraz said:


> how much heat is the car creating internally by being parked?
> 
> ZERO.
> 
> science>your beliefs.


I agree, objects temps can't go lower than the ambient temperature even if wind blows at 200mph, however the speed rate of that convection getting heat out of objects is important. Let's say all the parts of the car combined together are at about 10C and it's- 22C outside , no wind at all...it will take a lot longer to get the heat out, but if the wind blows the convection rate will be increased by an average of 1500w/m2 (science lol) . Now as we know cooling something makes atoms move slowly in matter and makes all the matter more fragile as it is cooled faster. As for the car battery, fuel, oil everything. My point is if the car's outside for the night with no wind probably all the intern parts would be hotter than if the wind blows. If the car was outside for 4 days and didn't move at all than I agree that wind chill is not affecting. By the way when a maker does cold test before putting the car on the market they put it in a cool chamber with and without wind tunnel to see how parts react to fast convection heat loss. Cheers!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

bigluke said:


> I agree, objects temps can't go lower than the ambient temperature even if wind blows at 200mph, however the speed rate of that convection getting heat out of objects is important. Let's say all the parts of the car combined together are at about 10C and it's- 22C outside , no wind at all...it will take a lot longer to get the heat out, but if the wind blows the convection rate will be increased by an average of 1500w/m2 (science lol) . Now as we know cooling something makes atoms move slowly in matter and makes all the matter more fragile as it is cooled faster. As for the car battery, fuel, oil everything. My point is if the car's outside for the night with no wind probably all the intern parts would be hotter than if the wind blows. If the car was outside for 4 days and didn't move at all than I agree that wind chill is not affecting. By the way when a maker does cold test before putting the car on the market they put it in a cool chamber with and without wind tunnel to see how parts react to fast convection heat loss. Cheers!


A vehicle parked outside in the wind is pretty close to ambient temperature in about 2 hours. 

I lived in Thompson, MB for a few years and a number of companies, including Honda and Ford come up there every winter to cold test their new vehicles. Rolls-Royce and Pratt & Whitney have a joint venture jet engine test facility there as well.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

bigluke said:


> Well I think it does...the process by which objects transfer their heat to moving air is called convection cooling. Convection cooling also explains the "wind chill factor" that makes windy winter days feel colder than calm ones. On a windy day, the wind constantly carries heat away from your body, objects. .so also all the metal(engine) and battery.
> 
> I've experienced that with my raptor quad as transporting it on cold days on the trailer in won't start once on spot, but if the bike was left outside it started right away.


No sir ...

From: Wind chill - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The effect of wind chill is to increase the rate of heat loss and reduce any warmer objects to the ambient temperature more quickly. It cannot, however, reduce the temperature of these objects below the ambient temperature, no matter how great the wind velocity. For most biological organisms, the physiological response is to generate more heat in order to maintain a surface temperature in an acceptable range. The attempt to maintain a given surface temperature in an environment of faster heat loss results in both the perception of lower temperatures and an actual greater heat loss. In other words, the air 'feels' colder than it is because of the chilling effect of the wind on the skin. In extreme conditions this will increase the risk of adverse effects such as frostbite.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok ok guys forget the wind chill and enjoy the tube..lol


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

On windy days my starting coolant temperature after being parked 8 hours is right around ambient. When we have no wind I have found it 10-20F hotter than ambient temperature. I would speculate this indicates things cool off faster when windy.


----------



## Aphidman (Nov 24, 2014)

I made a post a few weeks ago about my Cruze Diesel starting up just fine at -37°C. (I would have plugged it in if the hotel had provided any electrical outlets for the cars of their guests; all their parking was outdoors.)

Modern cars are so much better than olden cars that way. I live on the Canadian prairies, with brutally cold winters, and I haven't had trouble starting a car since the 1990s. They just work.


----------

